# Anybody feels dizzy with IBS?



## Zhr (Oct 1, 2012)

Had PI IBS-D for 16 months. The last 3-4 months BMs are more solid and much less frequent but now have yellow tint. Also in the last 3-4 months, I have been feeling pain under my left ribs and I am feeling dizzy. Dizziness seems to come 15-30 minutes after eating. Checked my blood pressure; it is normal when I am dizzy. I am not dizzy while fasting. I am wondering if anybody out there are having the same symptoms and if anything helped you. MR of the abdomen w and w/o contrast was clean. I wish everybody on this forum feels better soon.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you mentioned this to your Dr? This isn't a typical symptom of IBS. I imagine one could feel dizzy if one is undereating or dehydrated from not drinking enough water though.


----------



## LadyJ (May 3, 2012)

I get dizzy too, especially during flare-ups. I have always attributed it to the vagas nerve. I have vasovagal syncope as well. Look it up, maybe that's what is bothering you too! If it is the case, dizziness can be prevented by always drinking lots of water and dizziness is also relieved by a BM sometimes.


----------



## member (Sep 25, 2012)

Same here--no dizziness when I don't eat. It usually happens during digestion, as the food moves through my pipes. My doctor says she's never heard of this happening with other IBS patients. What gives? Any suggestions? Obviously, not eating isn't an option...


----------



## Tas026 (Nov 15, 2012)

I get dizziness and the pain under my rib associated with flare ups as well. I always assumed that the pain under the left rib was due to the fact that that is where your stomach is located. Obviously the problem is more in the bowels, but I'm sure it can't be too great for the stomach when a flare up is taking place. My doctor said that the dizziness may be due to the pain experienced just before an episode. I get dizzy and to the point that I pass out if I don't sit down right away. Luckily, I am able to listen to my body well enough to sit down when I know it is coming, at least until I can get to the bathroom. Before we knew what was going on (when I was in elementary school) I would just pass out in the middle of class. My doctor said that sometimes when people are in pain they just hyperventilate without realizing it and the lack of oxygen causes the dizziness. He also said mine was probably due to low blood pressure since I already have pretty low BP to begin with.


----------

